# Any online resources for a FMA beginner training solo?



## Schmyzz (Jul 4, 2020)

Hey everyone, it's my first time here. I actually came out of frustration because I can't find anything online to learn from, so I hope to learn lots here. Because of Covid I can't really train with others, so I have to do it solo. I have some experience with FMA but very little. Could you please help me out?


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 4, 2020)

A lot have actually done zoom classes for this, so if you have a local one enquire if they still do that. 

Apart from that, on the top of my head Kali center is the only place i recall selling videos on the matter.  (no idea if DBMA still does videos etc)   And i have not brought anything from either of them so i cant comment for quality etc.   But that is again the only one that i can think of right now.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 4, 2020)

Ill come back later to link it, but check out bryan stoops. He's posted a decent number of his stuff online for free, and has an online curriculum that's pretty cheap as well, for wing chun, silat and jkd.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 4, 2020)

The Dog Brothers have some of the most functional material out there. The videos tend to be a bit pricey, but if you get their original series (Real Contact Stick Fighting) the digital download price is fairly reasonable. DVDs / Downloads


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 4, 2020)

Tony Dismukes said:


> The Dog Brothers have some of the most functional material out there. The videos tend to be a bit pricey, but if you get their original series (Real Contact Stick Fighting) the digital download price is fairly reasonable. DVDs / Downloads



I do have a query for them, how old is that series and have they redone it?   The Quality looks like its in the retro age unless they havent updated their promo video.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (Jul 4, 2020)

Rat said:


> I do have a query for them, how old is that series and have they redone it?   The Quality looks like its in the retro age unless they havent updated their promo video.


That was their first video series, which was released on VHS about 25 years ago. As such, it’s not in HD. It does have a ton of good information regardless.


----------



## geezer (Jul 4, 2020)

Rat said:


> I do have a query for them, how old is that series and have they redone it?   The Quality looks like its in the retro age unless they havent updated their promo video.



Quality of material is way, way more important then quality of production ....unless the production is so poor you cant understand what's going on. Dog Bros. old stuff is still very impressive.

Or you can just google _kali center_ and look at their stuff for free. Guaranteed to get what you paid for!


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jul 4, 2020)

geezer said:


> Quality of material is way, way more important then quality of production ....unless the production is so poor you cant understand what's going on. Dog Bros. old stuff is still very impressive.
> 
> Or you can just google _kali center_ and look at their stuff for free. Guaranteed to get what you paid for!




 i know of some that have basically just transfered  a VHS recordining to a DVD.    And i have seen some poor adminstration of previews etc using old footage when they just redid the series to make the quality better.    I do expect a certain degree of quality and that goes up with how expesnive it is. 

Also, i do that with DBMA, im dubious of buying things i cant see a preview of.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 5, 2020)

Rat said:


> i know of some that have basically just transfered  a VHS recordining to a DVD.    And i have seen some poor adminstration of previews etc using old footage when they just redid the series to make the quality better.    I do expect a certain degree of quality and that goes up with how expesnive it is.
> 
> Also, i do that with DBMA, im dubious of buying things i cant see a preview of.


So don't buy it. Luckily for the people making the recommendation, they weren't making it for you-if they were, knowing your tastes, they may have made a different recommendation.


----------



## Danny T (Jul 5, 2020)

Buyer beware.
Kali Center very basic as to content packaged as Essential. While basics movements are essential so is context...there is a lot of technique presented without any real context as to positioning, timing, angle in relationship to the opponent. So while it looks good that about all there is. Most of the dog brothers content I've seen though old (VHS updated) the actual material presented is excellent. Many are more into what looks cool and presentation rather than content but when one doesn't know the difference cool seems great. Bryan Stoops is a good person...I like him. I've helped coach him several times in muay thai and wing chun. I'vd partnered with him in training Kali.


----------



## Schmyzz (Jul 5, 2020)

Thank you everyone for your replies, I'll look into all of the stuff suggested.


----------



## Blindside (Jul 7, 2020)

Another option compared to buying the Dog Brothers videos is to simply join their association for 30 something per month.  As a member of the DBMA you get access to pretty much all of their videos as well as many individual lessons outside of what is published on the videos.  Join and try it out for a couple of months, if you don't like it you are only out $60-70, but I will bet you will have gotten your money's worth.  The upside of DBMA is that you get the points of view of a bunch of different fighters and all of the material is very very functional. (I have been a past member of DBMA but am not currently.)

Another option is Pekiti University, the intro material is focused on the fundamentals.  The more advanced material is still being produced and isn't nearly as extensive as compared to what you see from DBMA.  That said I think the material is decent and offers free review of your practice from a mentor if you request it.  Intro package runs $20/month and you can quit anytime. Pekiti University
(I act as a mentor with Pekiti University so am totally biased.   )


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jul 7, 2020)

It amazes me how many options there are for something mostly obscure like stickfighting/fma.


----------



## angelariz (Jul 12, 2020)

Anything from Paul Vunak, or David Seiwert would be great for picking up FMA.


----------



## angelariz (Aug 15, 2021)

Schmyzz said:


> Hey everyone, it's my first time here. I actually came out of frustration because I can't find anything online to learn from, so I hope to learn lots here. Because of Covid I can't really train with others, so I have to do it solo. I have some experience with FMA but very little. Could you please help me


Battle Field Kali is pretty good as well.


----------



## Mider (Aug 15, 2021)

Kali center teaches online though idk how far you can go without a teacher


----------



## Blindside (Aug 15, 2021)

angelariz said:


> Battle Field Kali is pretty good as well.


Seconding the Battlefield Kali recommendation, Burton has done an excellent job with this series.  And I really like his sparring progression that he does.


----------



## angelariz (Aug 15, 2021)

Blindside said:


> Seconding the Battlefield Kali recommendation, Burton has done an excellent job with this series.  And I really like his sparring progression that he does.


I like how you have to log in sparring hours.


----------



## Argus (Aug 15, 2021)

What art(s) have you trained in, what art(s) are you interested in, and what teachers do you have nearby?

Preferably, you should work on what you can solo until you can get out to train with who you want to train with. Of course, most FMA systems do share a lot of basics such as footwork, and even some of the drills and sinawali's, knife tapping, etc.


----------

